# CCI Pistl Shotshell Ammunition.



## Lauvredis (Aug 12, 2011)

Just got my 9mm Luger shot shell from Cabela's. Waiting for the weather to get cooler and I will go to the local range to try it out.
Larry. I took pictures; check out my name.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Those things are a waste, unless you are shooting small vermin, even then you may wind up with pellets that richochet into your legs. Seen it happen. Don't even think about using them for self defense.


----------



## Lauvredis (Aug 12, 2011)

I will try out a few shots at the range.


----------



## DirtyHarryGenX (Apr 13, 2009)

I ran some thru my .38,trying to hunt sparrows.The spread was apparently too much,they were all misses.But yeah give them a shot at the range.Based on how poorly birdshot patterns out of my judge,I would expect them to do even worse


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Shot shells fired from a handgun are good for shooting snakes or rats that are about five feet from your toes. Beyond that, and you have an excellent chance of missing completely, due to the fact that the pellets spread too far apart and because a rifled barrel will cause a hole in the center of your shot pattern that gets larger with distance.

If you need something to kill snakes with, I recommend a hoe.


----------

